# necromancers first foils



## necromancer (May 27, 2014)

hello all,

i am happy to say that i have recovered my first foils

a nice pile recovered from 386/486 kovar top & bottom plates only, there a little dirty right now but i will clean them up dissolve in AR & drop with SMB.
wash properly, dry & melt

thanks goes out to everyone here on the forum :!: 
without you guys i would be getting $0.45 per pound




i have close to 20 pounds of cpu to process, that will be fun


----------



## joubjonn (May 28, 2014)

Nice pile! Was wondering why you did not go straight to AR in the beginning? I did two ceramic CPU batches in AR and it worked perfect. As long as you take your time with the final wash the gold will come out clean.


----------



## necromancer (May 28, 2014)

being my first batch of kovar i wanted to see how it worked out, it took about 2-1/2 hours to get all the foils
half of the kovar plates were intact with all gold removed with 50/50 nitric & agitation (stirring, polking & prodding)

my ceramic cpu's i will toss straight into AR, i think i have read enough of the fantastic posts here on the forum & i feel very confident it will go smoothly !!!

the above foils have been washed, digested in AR & dropped with SMB, Harold_V's washing method is next (friday or saturday)

i did have trouble with my coffee filters falling apart. next time i will go buy some & not get free ones off the girls at Tim Hortons  
ended up using a charmin plug, it worked great


----------



## necromancer (Jun 12, 2014)

forgot to add that the above foils are from 294.83g of 386/486 kovar top & bottom plates only

there were added to the ceramic cpu i ran today (12 hours) avraged out to 1.45g per pound
















i am unsure how to clean this up, i think its mostly silver


----------



## necromancer (Jun 12, 2014)

this is after the gold melt, 25.8g







+ 6.6g
posted here http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=20693&start=20#p213950

edit: added link and weight of the extra button


----------



## butcher (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice button of shiny yellow metal, gotta love it.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 15, 2014)

how high a purity are you getting from just one A.R. drop??
In my test runs I could not get above 99.6% so now always re-do the hole batch.
There is nothing quite as clear and lovely looking as that second run batch of Chloric acid.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 15, 2014)

butcher said:


> Nice button of shiny yellow metal, gotta love it.




thank you, my very, first drop & melt

it caved in a small bit with a crack along the middle (sorry bad pictures)

touchstone test showed between 22k & 24k


----------



## necromancer (Jun 15, 2014)

justinhcase said:


> how high a purity are you getting from just one A.R. drop??
> In my test runs I could not get above 99.6% so now always re-do the hole batch.
> There is nothing quite as clear and lovely looking as that second run batch of Chloric acid.



Chloric acid
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chloric_acid

Auric Chloride (AuCl3)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gold(III)_chloride

it took me a long time to get my chemistry straight & i am still working on it LOL & i am sure its different pending on which method used to dissolve the gold

i didn't do a %, touchstone test showed between 22k & 24k which brings a big smile to my face as it's my very first go, so my guess with no math would be 99%

one thing that took a long time was getting it back off my little girl, she is 3 & a half years old & loves gold  just like her daddy 8)


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 15, 2014)

+  Dyslexics rule KO


----------



## necromancer (Jun 15, 2014)

very nice, mine was a yellow/orange colour. will work on my technique as time goes on.


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes I am loving it.
It starts off yellow then go's through orange into red and ends up a deep black.
Took the time to send some sample to Sheffeld Assayers office and found that there was no short cut's.
Until I started to use a second digestion I was stuck at 99.6% which was disappointing.
But all better now I just save up my little bit's and do one nice run when I have the time.
Nice tree's by the way where are you geographically?


----------



## necromancer (Jun 15, 2014)

justinhcase said:


> Nice tree's by the way where are you geographically?



that would be a secret, you may get a very very small hint looking under my avatar on the left of this message
if that panel is closed look for a small red arrow


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 15, 2014)

Did not want an actual location was interested in your local terrain and deciduous cover.
I have a large garden backed onto green space but have to travel to Dartmoor to get away from people.
Your place look's to have very nice woodland which was coppiced in the past but left to it's own devices for some time.
Very nice ,I count the day's until I can escape to a nice bit of land. was brought up on a farm and miss it.
looking forward to seeing what you produce next.
All the best 
Justin


----------



## necromancer (Jun 15, 2014)

its a public park.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erindale,_Mississauga 

a not to exciting video (not me), i fish there all the time, lots of big salmon & trout
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZwQQwVce2c

the spot i hang out is far enough off the trail that i never see anyone & the deer will come right up to you. can't stay to long after dark because the coyotes will chase you out :shock: 

i have been going to this park for about 40 years, when i leave i leave it cleaner then when i got there. people are mostly really good with there trash


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 16, 2014)

justinhcase said:


> It starts off yellow then go's through orange into red and ends up a deep black.



Interesting you say this. I tried explaining this in another thread http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=20419&hilit=black but it seemed like I was the only person ever to see black gold chloride. Do you happen to have any pictures?


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 16, 2014)

I will post a picture on the Aqua Regia Prize thread when it get's down to a syrup.Don't want to double post or over post in some one else's thread.
The red just keep's getting darker until no light can penetrate and that is what black is an absence of light not actually a color is it not. :lol:


----------



## necromancer (Jun 16, 2014)

please post here if you like, we all like new things


----------



## justinhcase (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you Necromancer that is very good of you.
As for the difference in color observations in transparent liquids.
It occurred to me that there would be a large difference in the results based on the enviroment the observations where made in.
I and a number of people have small work spaces in Gardens and wood lands that would give the ambient back ground light a distinctive green tint to it.
Where as the larger refiners will have indoor work spaces lit with bright white lighting.
I have a feeling if both set's of people tried a light source similar to that used by the people who made different observations we may find a more standardised result.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 16, 2014)

Color perception is one of the senses that is easiest to fool...
On this picture the blue tiles on top of the cube to the left is the same color as the yellow ones to the right.
http://www.lottolab.org/illusiondemos/Demo 12.html

Göran


----------



## necromancer (Jun 16, 2014)

it says grey tiles are the same, if you mouseover the image the yellow & grey tiles are singled out. not just the grey.

personally, i can see all colours in the pictures through the mask as they are meant to be seen.


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah I don't get it. If you put a yellow/blue mask over them aren't they essentially different colors? One is mixed with yellow and the other with blue.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 17, 2014)

i would think that "the eye" see's the top colour even though "the mind" knows the truth.

its kind of like wearing yellow safety glasses while trying to pick gold plated parts.


----------



## AUJack (Jun 17, 2014)

Nice Job! I'm still reading Hoke, and the forum. I've got quite a collection put together for my first run. I'm looking forward to the yield. No hurry though. I want to be safe and know everything I can before I start. My collection consists of 12 ounces of pins. 11 ounces of fingers. I'm going to commit a cardinal sin and strip an entire set of unused gold plated dinner ware...lol. My wife and I would never use it. :mrgreen: All good things in all good time. Congrats again.


----------



## butcher (Jun 18, 2014)

AUJack,

I believe you are wise, and will be far ahead of the game by taking your time to study. kind of like the story of the race between the hare and the tortoise, your education will get you across that finish line.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 24, 2014)

i forgot that i only recovered the crushed and broken ceramic cpu

i did not recover the whole cpu, you can ad 6.6g to the total


----------

